# box design



## bignick (Dec 13, 2008)

is there anyone up here that will design a box for you if you get them pics and measurments?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hit up user xtremerevolution. He has a box building thread. He can model it, and prob build it as well.


----------

